# TV Interior Design Show Helps CF'er Wounded in Afghanistan



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2009)

A big "way to go" to Candice Olson, Divine Design, W Network and the _Globe & Mail_ for making this happen, and sharing the story (photo of bedroom follows text):


> When you are a member of a military family, you get good at adapting to change. And nobody knows this better than Christian (a Lieutenant-Commander in the navy), his wife Karin and their two young sons. The family has travelled across the country with the navy, adjusting to many new homes, schools and surroundings along the way.
> 
> But their biggest challenge came when Christian was injured during an intelligence mission in Afghanistan. He returned home and had multiple back surgeries, but when he was not healing as expected, testing revealed he had ALS, a neurodegenerative disease (also known as Lou Gehrig's disease) that causes loss of mobility and speech.
> 
> ...









Thanks, Christian and family, for the sacrifice - here's hoping you can continue to find hope down the road.


----------



## Jammer (16 Sep 2009)

A great story to start our day.


----------

